# Mathcad file to Excel file?



## Deladier (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello. Is there some way to convert a Mathcad file to an Excel file?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Derek Brown (Jul 7, 2010)

If you mean import/export, have a look at:
http://www.eng-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=57024&page=7


----------

